

How to fix Agile? Agile 2.0, Kanban and the rise of Ultra Light Methods. - josephhurtado

As a developer and project manager I always wondered why Scrum has so many rules, detailed processes but still calls itself Agile. Sure many of the ideas from Extreme Programming, another Agile method, are sound and programmer friendly, but they also represent a long list of practices to follow. Is that really Agile? Shouldn't Agile be truly simple to start, but able to scale to improve continuously?<p>I do believe there is a better way. Why not take the best ideas from Lean and Kanban and use them to build a better, lighter, simpler and more powerful Agile 2.0 method? Take a look at this article, and tell me what you think: http://bit.ly/Agile2-UltraLight
======
gee_totes
Why not just follow the Agile manifesto to the letter and not buy into
product-management buzzwords and methodologies?

[edit, additional thought] It seems like if you're having a problem with Agile
development being too process-heavy, you're doing it wrong.

~~~
josephhurtado
Take a look at the article: <http://bit.ly/Agile2-UltraLight>

Having Agile that is process heavy, is precisely what we have. But there seems
to be already answers to improve the state of things. Those new methods are
part of Agile 2.0.

Early Agile methods, like Scrum or XP are indeed process heavy. =)

------
cateye
Sounds like you are searching for a magical process. There is simply not a
(light or fat) method that will fix your problems.

Focus on the product, your people and the market. Defining the next process
will be a waste of time.

~~~
josephhurtado
Of course there is no magical process, and focusing on product, people and
market are always good principles.

But what Agile Development should also provide is a framework, a tool kit to
deliver value with minimum overhead. That is precisely what Agile 2.0 should
be all about. Please take a look at the article and you will get my point:
<http://bit.ly/Agile2-UltraLight>

